# Arizona, Insurance, and Uber July 2016



## Hessian (Jul 25, 2016)

I've seen a few postings on this in many different places and over a 3 year period. Here's what I've gathered.

1. It's now illegal in Arizona for a company to cancel your insurance if you drive for Uber.
2. If you are in an accident during Stage 1 (app is on, no ride is shown), your auto insurance will not cover it.
3. If you are in an accident during Stage 2 (app is on, you're on your way to pick someone up), your auto insurance will not cover it but Uber insurance does.
4. If you are in an accident during Stage 3 (app is on, passenger is in your vehicle), your auto insurance will not cover it but Uber insurance does.
5. If the app is off and you're in an accident, your insurance covers it.

Is this correct?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hessian said:


> I've seen a few postings on this in many different places and over a 3 year period. Here's what I've gathered.
> 
> 1. It's now illegal in Arizona for a company to cancel your insurance if you drive for Uber.
> Is this correct?


You are 100%, no doubt about it, absolutely correct. Insurance companies in the great State of Arizona cannot drop your personal insurance when you rideshare. However they may, can and will DENY any claim related to commercial driving. But don't worry, when your vehicle is totaled and sitting in a junkyard you will still have personal coverage on that vehicle. So long as you make you premiums on time. Make sure you read AND COMPREHEND all 27 pages of your personal auto policy. There's a funny insurance commercial on TV in which a woman is doing the Charlie Brown teacher's voice as she ask if you understand your policy. You are now a business owner, you better know the business.


----------

